# Celtic Woman



## Michael Doyle (Feb 10, 2009)

I am considering taking my wife to see Celtic Woman at the Milwaukee Theatre for Valentines day. I saw a special on PBS with them and found them very enjoyable. Has anyone witnessed a live show from them and if so what was your experience like?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 10, 2009)

I have not seen them live, but it sounds like a great show.


----------



## Michael Doyle (Feb 10, 2009)

Have you ever listened to them or seen them on television. They are very elegant and just musically pleasant. Here is their link:
http://www.celticwoman.com/

-----Added 2/10/2009 at 11:53:50 EST-----

[video=youtube;a6b9xzS_rDo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a6b9xzS_rDo[/video]


----------



## Kevin (Feb 11, 2009)

Your name is Doyle, and you have any doubt that his would be a good idea?


----------



## Michael Doyle (Feb 11, 2009)

No doubts indeed laddy.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 11, 2009)

Seen 'em on PBS...they are great!!


----------



## mvdm (Feb 11, 2009)

I saw them perform live in Chicago a year or so ago. Musically and visually excellent performance. Well worth it.


----------



## BobVigneault (Feb 11, 2009)

I'd go in a heart beat Michael. Wish I had seen it sooner.


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 11, 2009)

Wonderful. I hope they will come within driving distance to us.

March 27!


----------



## PresbyDane (Feb 11, 2009)

I could do without the very fake smiles, and the prancing around but nice singing


----------



## Quickened (Feb 11, 2009)

I forgot they were coming!! I am kicking myself for not saving up some extra. Oh well


----------



## Michael Doyle (Feb 11, 2009)

I bought 2 seats in the balcony. Pretty far back but the theatre doesnt really have a bad seat. We are excited to be going.


----------



## AThornquist (Feb 11, 2009)

Yeah, go for the show! I normally don't like female vocalists much but I take exception with Celtic Woman. Their voices are beautiful!


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (Feb 11, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> Yeah, go for the show! I normally don't like female vocalists much but I take exception with Celtic Woman. Their voices are beautiful!


 
Indeed! Totally blew me away when I first heard them on PBS.


----------



## Michael Doyle (Feb 12, 2009)

[video=youtube;1xn7rjlOxfc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xn7rjlOxfc[/video]


This song just gives me goosebumps. I am so looking forward to the performance. I highly recommend catching them in an area near you if you can.


----------

